# Our photoshoot!



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pictures. I am jealous ----- NO SNOW!!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great pictures of you and Harley......adorable!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful pics! I especially like the black and white ones!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

They came out pretty well! and yeppp no snow! Winter so far has been *very* dry. not much heavy rain yet :s
but perfect for pics


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Great pics! I'm not sure if I like the color or B&W the best. You're so lucky--we have snow here. Ugh.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great photos! And OMG, what great hair and legs on you both! (Not saying hairy legs, mind you; hair AND legs!). Super good of your friend to take the photos, and terrific of you to share them with us!!:camera:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Harley is cool with his corded look.  He is a tiny bit bigger than my SIL moyen poodle. Since you live in England, isn't he a moyen and not a miniature? 

Your friend takes terrific pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Haha Hairy legs arent too bad, though it would be weird to have really curly blond hair on my legs.......

Harley was born a 'miniature', and I believe he was about twice the size of any of his litter mates.... from what Ive read he is actually Spoo size, as moyen is13-15" or similar, but still not above 15" at the shoulder, and Harls is 18" so standard :s! but a tiny one!

and my friend is finishing hsi degree in photography, so was all too happy to put up with Harley and my antics for an hour or so  

Its a pleasure to share! I love lookign through everyone elses photos, I can finally show some of my own!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> Haha Hairy legs arent too bad, though it would be weird to have really curly blond hair on my legs.......
> 
> Harley was born a 'miniature', and I believe he was about twice the size of any of his litter mates.... from what Ive read he is actually Spoo size, as moyen is13-15" or similar, but still not above 15" at the shoulder, and Harls is 18" so standard :s! but a tiny one!
> 
> ...


You are such a lovely, good-humored sport! My Chagall is an over-sized mini, he's @17.75" tall. Still though, having come from a long line of miniature poodles on both his dam and sire's side, he's a mini. In the states, the Moyen variety of poodle is not yet "recognized," but the size of your Finley and my big mini is something I personally _adore!_ 

The poodle sizes recognized by the American Kennel Club are: 

* Non-Sporting (Standard and Miniature) and Toy (Toy) Groups; AKC recognized in 1887.
* Standard: over 15 inches tall at the shoulder; Miniature: over 10 but under 15 inches; Toy: 10 inches or under.
* Water retriever, companion.

© The American Kennel Club, Inc. 

I recognize an adorable poodle and fun owner when I see one, and you and Harley are it!! Your friend should make a good living as a photographer some day if he wishes, he did a great job!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wonderful photos ! Your poodle is as cute as his mommie.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> You are such a lovely, good-humored sport! My Chagall is an over-sized mini, he's @17.75" tall. Still though, having come from a long line of miniature poodles on both his dam and sire's side, he's a mini. In the states, the Moyen variety of poodle is not yet "recognized," but the size of your Finley and my big mini is something I personally _adore!_
> 
> The poodle sizes recognized by the American Kennel Club are:
> 
> ...


well I'm glad you think so!! most of my friends believe I was brought up by poodles or something, as I'm so obsessed. 
so so soo obsessed I scare myself sometimes...

I love their odd size... its different.. makes them quite enigmatic I think! and people become shocked when they see him scale 5ft walls, and bark with a voice that suits a much larger dog!

The KC has the same size requirements, I believe its only the FCI that accepts the moyen size... I think when I'm alot older and unable to handle big dogs I will have moyens..theyre a good size 

So brilliant talking to lots of poodley people..!!! especially those that like a good natter


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a cutie! i love how well his cords are coming along.


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Great photos, Harley looks like a natural model doggie. And I love, Love, LOVE his size!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The US sizes leave vast room for variation (over 15 inches!?), but only the large standards are shown AKC. The Moyens and smaller standards are shown UKC, although you will see enormous ones, too. My SIL's moyen is just under 17 inches, but he is about 8 months old, so might grow another half an inch. Standards height is controlled everywhere but the US. I believe the height of a standard is from 18-24 inches throughout Europe, so he would be in the standard range there. 

Oversized mini, moyen or standard - I love his size!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those photos are just stunning! He looks like the old fashioned Poos you see in photos from the forties and fifties, with his haircut and moustache. Lovely!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Leooonie, We are all doing you and Harley a dis-service by not asking if you can brush him very easily?


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

What beautiful pictures and subject. You are so lucky to have a good photographer friend. Harley looks so cool in the cords. Are the cords difficult to care for?


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

What wonderful shots of you both! I LOVE the B&W shots, one of you both looking in one direction and the other both looking at one another....beautiful! :happy:


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> What great photos! And OMG, what great hair and legs on you both! (Not saying hairy legs, mind you; hair AND legs!). Super good of your friend to take the photos, and terrific of you to share them with us!!:camera:


I love the photos and I just have to say Chagall's mom, you had me cracking up at the "hairy legs" clarification! LOL


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

LOVE his coat!!! I've been trying to justify keeping Andy's hair long and natural. Hmmm....


----------

